# 

## tomek_2

No wlasnie - czy moge prosic kogos zorientowango o podanie odpowiednikow podstawowych srednic zewnetrznych i wewnetrznych rur stalowych i miedzianych dla rur plastikowych do instalacji wewnetrznej wody cieplej i zimnej?  Na przyklad, 

0,5 cala: 
stal:      fi zewn. 20 mm, fi wewn.  15 mm
plastik:  fi zewn. 25 mm, fi wewn.  18-20 mm

Oczywiscie powyzszy przelicznik jest tylko przykladowy i pewnie nieprawidlowy - dlatego prosilbym bardzo o skorygowanie go i podanie wlasciwych srednic.  

Chodzi mi o orientacje, jaka rure plastikowa do wody (plastik zgrzewany)nalezy zastosowac w miejsce rury stalowej np. 1/2 cala, 3/4 cala, 1 cal czy 5/4 cala.

I jeszcze jedna wazna sprawa: czy 1/2 cala, 3/4 cala itd to srednica zewn. czy wewn. rury i ktora srednica - zewn. czy wewn - nalezy kierowac sie przy doborze rur do inst. wodnej?

----------


## Bio

Odpowiem na część pytania, bo znam się na rurach stalowych. Średnica 1/2", 3/4" ,  ..................... to orientacyjna średnica wewnętrzna rur instalacyjnych. Średnica orientacyjna (nominalna, nie rzeczywista), gdyż rury instalacyjne produkowane są w trzech różnych grubościach ścianek. Od najcieńszej grubości ścianki mamy: rury typu 

- lekkie (od 2 do 4,5mm)

- średnie (od 2,35 do 5,5mm), te właśnie rury są najczęściej stosowane

- ciężkie (od 2,9 do 5,5mm)

Zewnętrzna średnica rur instalacyjnych w poszczególnych wymiarach jest jednakowa  ( są pewne odchyłki, ale tak małe, że nie wpływają na procesy gwintowania ). Chodzi tutaj o to, że kształtki są znormalizowane. Inaczej mielibyśmy kłopoty z gwintowaniem. 

Dla rur instalacyjnych typu średniego - tych najbardziej popularnych wymiary są następujące:

-fi 3/8" (10/17-wymiar nominalny w. i z.)- wymiar rzeczywisty zewnętrzny: 16,7 do 17,5. Wymiar wewnętrzny 12,4

-fi 1/2" (15/21,5) - odpowiednio: 21 do 21,8 i wewnetrzny 16,1

-fi 3/4" (20/26,5) - odpowiednio: 26,5 do 27,3 i fi w.21,6

-fi 1" (25/33,5)    - odpowiednio: 33,3 do 34,2 i fi w.27,25

-fi1 1/4"(32/42)- odpowiednio: 42 do 42,9 i fi w.35,05

Najbliżej wymiarów wewnętrznych rzeczywistych są rury typu ciężkiego bo maja grubsze ścianki. Zawsze należy kierować się srednicą wewnętrzną rury. Mając rurę np. miedzianą fi 16 o grubości ścianki 1mm średnica wewnętrzna wynosi 14mm. Faktem jest, że rury miedziane mają trochę mniejsze opory liniowe, ale przed doborem nie przesadzałbym w zmniejszaniu średnicy. Tutaj może wypowie się ktoś inny.

----------


## tomek_2

Ogromne dzieki kolego Bio. A jak w tym wypadku dobierac rury plastikowe zamiast miedzianych czy stalowych tak, by osiagnac porownywalne parametry cisnienia i przeplywu? Zna ktos moze przelicznik ew. moglby zapodac jakis link? Z gory dzieki
tomek_2

----------


## Bio

Może tutaj strzelę gafę, ale rura to rura. Jeżeli wiesz jaką należy dać średnicę rury stalowej, to podobną należy średnicę  zastosować z innego materiału. Wykonujesz instalację w domu, a więc odcinki nie są długie to i  różnica w cenie chyba też do przełknięcia. Starałbym się tak dobrać średnice, aby pokrywały się, a jeżeli jest to niemożliwe to raczej na plus, a nie minus. Słyszę często o tym, że ktoś ma spaskudzoną instalację wodociągową, bo brakuje w którymś kranie wody, a ma przecież w miedzi. Nie popadajmy w przesadę z tym ograniczaniem średnic tylko dlatego, że mamy szlachetnieszy materiał w rurach.

----------


## tomek_2

Dzieki za pomoc. Wiem juz na pewno, ze na srednicach nie bede oszczedzal, zreszta nie mialem nawet takiego zamiaru - po prostu uwierzylem moim "fachowcom" w proponowane przez nich srednice rur, przez co mam na wstepie strate (niewielka na szczescie jeszcze) materialu. 
Mam jeszcze jeden problem: przylacze glowne wody DO wodomierza wykonane jest rura chyba 1 cal lub 5/4 cala, ale juz OD wodomierza (wodomierz poza domem w ogrodzie w studzience) wychodzi rura 3/4 cala i taka rura dochodzi do zaworu glownego w domu. 
1) Czy to wystarczy dla 2 kondygnacji (parter i poddasze) czy tez moze byc zbyt malo i trzeba bedzie w przyszlosci przerabiac? 
2) Czy przy przylaczu 3/4 cala niektore piony (tam, gdzie najwiecej odbiornikow) moga byc wykonane z rury 1-calowej czy tez pion nie moze byc grubszy od przylacza? (sorry za niekompetencje, ale chcialem sie upewnic)
3) Czy w takiej konfiguracji (przylacze 3/4 cala) piony tez moga byc wszedzie poprowadzone rura 3/4 cala, podejscia do odbiornikow natomiast 0,5 cala? 
4) Czy przy pionie 3/4 cala niektore podejscia tez moga byc 3/4 cala, np. do brodzika, wanny czy tez miski ustepowej, czy tez musi byc przejscie na mniejsza srednice?

----------


## tomek_2

Dzieki za pomoc. Wiem juz na pewno, ze na srednicach nie bede oszczedzal, zreszta nie mialem nawet takiego zamiaru - po prostu uwierzylem moim "fachowcom" w proponowane przez nich srednice rur, przez co mam na wstepie strate (niewielka na szczescie jeszcze) materialu. 
Mam jeszcze jeden problem: przylacze glowne wody DO wodomierza wykonane jest rura chyba 1 cal lub 5/4 cala, ale juz OD wodomierza (wodomierz poza domem w ogrodzie w studzience) wychodzi rura 3/4 cala i taka rura dochodzi do zaworu glownego w domu. 
1) Czy to wystarczy dla 2 kondygnacji (parter i poddasze) czy tez moze byc zbyt malo i trzeba bedzie w przyszlosci przerabiac? 
2) Czy przy przylaczu 3/4 cala niektore piony (tam, gdzie najwiecej odbiornikow) moga byc wykonane z rury 1-calowej czy tez pion nie moze byc grubszy od przylacza? (sorry za niekompetencje, ale chcialem sie upewnic)
3) Czy w takiej konfiguracji (przylacze 3/4 cala) piony tez moga byc wszedzie poprowadzone rura 3/4 cala, podejscia do odbiornikow natomiast 0,5 cala? 
4) Czy przy pionie 3/4 cala niektore podejscia tez moga byc 3/4 cala, np. do brodzika, wanny czy tez miski ustepowej, czy tez musi byc przejscie na mniejsza srednice?

----------


## Bio

Po kolei. Mamy przyłącze wykonane rurą fi 1"(25). Dostawca wody montuje nam wodomierz. Ten wodomierz jest zazwyczaj dla lepszego (dokładniejszego) pomiaru mniejszy o jedną średnicę, czyli ma wymiar 3/4" (20). Za wodomierzem powinniśmy mieć znowu rurę 1". Te zmniejszenie średnicy to taka kryza, ale nie ma to większego znaczenia, gyż jest to mały opór miejscowy ( nie ma sensu dalej o tym pisać ). I teraz niech zadziała Twoja wyobraźnia. Mamy rurę 1". Wg literatury, bez wyliczeń mozna zamontować na tym 10 punktów czerpalnych. Zamontujesz 15, to też nie będzie tragedii, bo jest jeszcze takie coś jak współczynnik jednoczesności (korzystania z punktów czerpalnych ) i czym jest mniejszy tym lepiej. Ale wracamy do tej rury 1". Mamy odgałęzienie. Na tym odgałęzieniu stawiamy np.1 ,2, lub 3 krany. Robimy odgałęzienie fi 15 bo na takiej rurze (1/2") możemy zamontować trzy punkty. Jeżeli byłoby ich 4 lub 5 to robimy odgałęzienie 20 (3/4") od tej 1". Ta 20 leci do miejsca gdzie zaczyna być pobór z 3 punktów. Od tej 20 bezpośrednio do kranu wychodzi 15. 20 kończy się w miejscu, gdzie będzą już tylko te trzy punkty. Dalej już jedziemy 15. Ale dla przejrzystości zostawmy te 3 punkty. Czyli mamy odgałęzienie od 1", 1/2". Jedziemy dalej 1" bo zostało nam jeszcze 7 punktów. Robimy następne odgałęzienie 1/2" bo zamontujemy na tym np.2 punkty. Dalej już możemy obniżyć średnicę tej 1" do 3/4" bo zostało nam 5 punktów (tyle możemy zamontować na 3/4"). Następne odgałęzienia z 1/2" i jak nam zostanie już 3 punkty jedziemy 1/2 cala. Jeżeli będziemy mieli więcej tych punktów niż 10, to starajmy się jakoś rozłożyć rozsądnie te średnice. Równolegle mamy wodę ciepłą, z tym, że może w którymś miejscu lecieć już rura o średnicę mniejszą, bo po drodze był np. kibelek do którego potrzebna jest tylko zimna woda. No i oczywiście nie zapomnijmy o cyrkulacji. Wykonujemy ją w takim małym budynku rurą fi 1/2". Najlepiej rozrysować to sobie. Nie ma sensu robić podejść pod baterie rurą fi 20. Robimy to 15. Niektóre urządzenia tylko potrzebują podejść fi 20, np.niektóre pralki.

----------


## Bio

To co napisałem wyżej odnosi się do jednego pionu. Może być tak, że potrzeba nam więcej pionów. Wtedy postępujemy podobnie. Pion i podejście do niego powinienno zaczynać się średnicą odpowiednią do ilości punktów które ma obsłużyć. Np.ma być powyżej 3 do 5 to 20.Powyżej 5 to 25.

----------


## tomek_2

B. przejrzyscie to zobrazowales Bio, dzieki jeszcze raz. Jesli o przylacze, to jak pisalem wczesniej od wodomierza leci 3/4 cala i potem jest juz tylko ta srednica, NIGDZIE za wodomierzem NIE MA rury 1 calowej. Czy w takiej sytuacji wszelkie piony zrobic mozna rura 3/4 cala, a odgalezienia rura 3/4 cala (dluzsze odcinki, wiecej odbiornikow) i 1/2 cala (krotsze odcinki, mniej odbiornikow)? Dodam, ze zakladam mozliwosc zwiekszenia srednicy rury przylaczeniowej w przyszlosci z 3/4 cala na 1-calowa (to od studzienki do domu odcinek ok. 4-5 metrow, takze nie tak strasznie duzo), jesli okaze sie, ze instalacja nie pracuje prawidlowo. Dlatego nie chcialbym, by przylacze 3/4 cala w ty momencie bylo czynnikiem ograniczajacym prawidlowy rozklad srednic rur w instalacji. 

A teraz opis sytuacyjny (stojac przed domem i patrzac na przod budynku):
przylacze wodne wchodzi bezposrednio do prawej sciany bocznej domu w prawej lazience na parterze (na razie 3/4 cala, jak pisalem wczesniej). Tam tez bedzie umywalka, WC, wanna i pralka, dolaczony jest takze kran na zewnatrz domu do weza ogrodniczego (uzywany raczej sporadycznie). Od tej lazienki poprowadzony jest pion do lazienki gornej (bezposrednio nad nia), ta sama ilosc odbiornikow (tyle, ze zamiast wanny jest natrysk). Wracam na parter - od prawej lazienki parterowej odchodza rury w lewo do kuchni, gdzie zainstalowany jest piec gazowy (docelowo kociol 1-funkc. z zasobnikiem oraz cyrkulacja cieplej wody). Odbiorniki w kuchni to zlewozmywak, zmywarka i wlasnie wspomniany kociol gazowy. Nad ta kuchnia jest kuchnia na poddaszu, takie same odbiorniki oprocz pieca oczywiscie. Wracam znow na parter. Od prawej kuchni parterowej w lewo ida (pod podloga w korytarzu) rury do kuchni lewej na parterze (odbiorniki: zlewozmywak i zmywarka), a od tej kuchni idziemy dalej w lewo do lewej lazienki na parterze (WC, natrysk, umywalka i pralka). Z tej lazienki ciagniemy pion w gore do zlewozmywaka i WC w pracowni. Tak po krotce wyglada przebieg instalacji wodnej.

----------


## Bio

Tak krawiec kraje jak mu materiału staje  :smile:  Napisałem jak powinno być prawidłowo. Prowizorki są najtrwalsze, więc nie łódź się, że wymienisz ten kawałek, tym bardziej, że podejrzewam prawidłowe działanie i na tej fi 3/4 cala. W jakiś niekorzystnych warunkach mogą wystąpić zakłócenia, ale jeżeli już masz tak zrobione......To nie konstrukcja nośna budynku, ani nic związanego z Twoim bezpieczeństwem. Porób piony 20, podejścia pod baterie 15 i będzie oki. Musi być oki  :smile:  .

Te niekorzystne warunki, to jak wszyscy domownicy zechcą ze wszystkiego na raz korzystać, takie własnie założenia przyjmuje się, ale w praktyce tak raczej nie jest.

----------


## tomek_2

A czy odejscie boczne na dluzszych odcinkach (np. 6-8 m) moze byc fi 20 od pionu fi 20?

----------


## Bio

Jasne że może  :smile:

----------


## tomek_2

Bio - dzieki za pomoc, stawiam wirtualny browarek, a kiedys mam nadzieje postawie prawdziwy  :smile:  
Ostatnia z kwestii to rura do cyrkulacji ciepłej wody - czy srednica wewn. powinna byc 15 mm czy moze byc mniejsza, np 11.4 mm (w plastiku jest to rura 16 (fi zewn.) /2,3? I czy ma byc jedna srednica rury, czy tez trzeba jakos stopniowac?[/img]

----------


## Bio

Tomku. To nie blok wielki jakiś. Większość ludzi w tym co się orientuję wcale cyrkulacji nie daje. Wystarczy ta średnica na pewno. Nie ma potrzeby stopniowania.

----------


## Rafał Storm

Odsyłam na stronę Hewrotha, jest tam do ściągnięcia poradnik instalatora.  A w nim min. Opis średnic rur, i dobór ile punktów poboru itd. Cały poradnik wydaje się być OK. Ja przynajmniej miałem fajną lekturkę.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomek_2

Troche poglowkowalem, ale doszedlem do tego linku Hepwortha  :smile:  http://www.hepworth.pl/poradnikinst.pdf. Faktycznie pouczajace zrodlo, dzieki wielkie.

----------

